# Here's ya a fish



## Shug (Mar 1, 2009)

hoe would you like to stick one like this
http://www.snopes.com/photos/hunting/alligatorgar.asp


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 1, 2009)

Stick him  man I don't even wanna be in the Boat when ya pull him up....


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Mar 1, 2009)

Woulnt want to run into that thing


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 1, 2009)

That is a HUGE GAR!


----------



## MERCing (Mar 1, 2009)

Geeez !!

That is one HUGE Gar !


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep thats a big one for sure!


----------



## sman (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, that is one big minnow.


----------



## DonnaG (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been bowfishing, a few times, in Texas. I have shot two alligator gar. They are fun to pull in.


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 1, 2009)

Honey, can I get him mounted?  Please, please?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 1, 2009)

Now thats a monster right there.


----------



## mudawg (Mar 1, 2009)

Good grief. I'm not sure its all true, but my granddaddy has told me stories of them catchin 14ft and soo many hundreds of pounds; alligator gar in louisana on trot lines. But bowfishin? thats like suicide lol.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 2, 2009)

Thx for the post.  Whoa, that's shocking.  That's still big even though snopes.com really saws it's 8 ft. 2 in., 244 lbs.  Let's go ahead & post these awesome pics to make it easier to view.

http://www.aimlowproductions.com/jrnls_bwfshng_archive_05.shtml 

http://www.aimlowproductions.com/photo_gallery_TX05.shtml 

Here are a couple of pix. We got the fish certified at 244.5 lbs, a pending Rayburn record! She was 8'2" and had a 44.75" girth.


----------



## overunder (Mar 2, 2009)

monster


----------



## Spinnerbait (Mar 4, 2009)

Goodness gracious


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 5, 2009)

man that is one BIG fish!!!!!


----------



## Big Al (Mar 5, 2009)

How old do you think that fish is?


----------



## ACguy (Mar 5, 2009)

Thats a big fish.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 5, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 6, 2009)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thx for the post.  Whoa, that's shocking.  That's still big even though snopes.com really saws it's 8 ft. 2 in., 244 lbs.  Let's go ahead & post these awesome pics to make it easier to view.
> 
> http://www.aimlowproductions.com/jrnls_bwfshng_archive_05.shtml
> 
> ...



holy


----------



## BANDT (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats crazy!


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 22, 2009)

the dude is holding a camera did they have video of it?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Mar 28, 2009)

No wonder its call "Broken Bow" Lake.


----------



## bowfisher1 (Mar 28, 2009)

there is a video of that gar being taken its on his Aimlow video productions the guy is Robin Parks from Missouri hes been making bowfishing and hunting videos in the midwest for several years oh ,and it was shot in Sam Rayburn.


----------



## swamphawg (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone know if alligator gars have ever attacked humans? Seems like they could do some pretty nasty work on an arm or leg.


----------

